# I need a cage for my guinea!!! >:(



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Grrr I'm so annoyed! Being in Canada SUCKS right now. I want a cage that is not 300 for a glorifed litter box... Our walmart DOESN'T carry any cages for anything other than a hamster. Amazon doubled the price when I signed up, Petco won't ship and Petsmart won't ship! ><

Are there ANY sites I can order from, that I can get at least a cage, if nothing else? I'd like to get wood chews, carefresh bedding, etc - which all the sites I found (other than the stupid petonly.ca) had... Just they won't ship to me and it's infuriating and frustrating ;(


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you tried Ebay? 

Here is an online store that ships to Canada:
http://www.guineapigzone.com/c-and-c-cages-guinea-pigs


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

LionCalie said:


> Have you tried Ebay?
> 
> Here is an online store that ships to Canada:
> http://www.guineapigzone.com/c-and-c-cages-guinea-pigs


Yeah, tried Ebay... just shipping costs more than the item :lol: my bf seemed to find EVERYTHING on his computer, while here on mine (I swear it hates me) it comes up as not allowed, not available or terribly expensive 

Thanks for the site, I'll check it out now

And I need to fwack my bf's head because "he'll order what he found for me" uhhh, NO  lol MY pet MY responsibility and last thing I need is someone buying stuff saying "don't pay me back" or me owing them ><


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

any luck on kijiji or CL? it may be a long shot to find something suitable.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well I found a few on kijiji but none have answered since I got my guinea, so...yeah lol. Gave up on that xDD But... thanks to my bf who instead of gong being my back to get it "for me and I'd pay him back" kind of thing, he sent me the link.

Why is it, the computer didn't show THAT deal for me?? :O http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homes-for-Pets-171GH/dp/B001NJ0DPY/ref%3dpd_bxgy_petsupplies_text_b


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you check out www.chinchilla.ca? I sent you there the last time you posted about your new baby  What about the Cavy Cube Cages you can make yourself as big as you want?

This one? They also sell bedding, toys and such. I buy all my rat food, bedding, toys and houses from there. I got my rat cage from here too, shipped from Ontario to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks :lol: it turns out Amazon HATES ME. and LOVES my bf  stupid thing...lol.

cool! it orders them for you?  I wanna figure out shipping though..


----------

